# How much do your horse's vaccinations cost?



## My Beau

My crew received their spring shots and had blood drawn for coggins today. It's my first time having 3 horses on the vet bill and I had a definite :shock: moment. $463!

Granted, the call fee alone was $55... It still works out to $136 a horse, which doesn't sound bad, but it is when there are 3 of 'em! My poor bank account... :lol:

I'll put down how much each shot was when I get home (at work:wink. But this seriously makes me want to vaccinate them myself...


----------



## trailhorserider

Wowsers! 

I know I have the most wonderful, country style horse vet. I just hope he never retires! 

I got three horses vaccinated for West Nile, their 4-way shots, one horse teeth floated and one horse pregnancy checked, and it was only I think $125 total. I also talked to him about all my nagging deworming and nutrition questions. Like I said, I love my vet. 

When I lived in the big city, I always gave the vaccines myself, because the callout fee alone was big bucks. So I only used the vet for an actual medical problem, not routine vaccinations. I bought those at the feedstore and gave them myself! 

But now I let my wonderful vet do it! :lol:


----------



## My Beau

$125?! Man, I would LOVE that!

Here's the breakdown: 
3 Flu/Rhino - $28 each
2 Tetanus/EEE/WEE/WNV - $43 each
1 WNV/EEE/WEE - $39 (for the yearling, she had tetanus last fall)
2 Rabies - $20 each (yearling had hers last fall)
3 Potomac Horse Fever - $26 each
3 Coggins Tests - $27 each

Gross.
How much do these run if you buy them at a TSC, or similar, store?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

All those prices seem well with in the normal range. I do not remember what I paid specifically but it is right near there.

I sometimes do my own fall shots to save some money. I personally like to have the vets out for routine shots so they have a relationship with me and my horses. It gives them a baseline, etc.

Plus, in my state the vet has to give rabies so I might as well have them do everything while they are here.


----------



## Peggysue

5 way $17.50 
Prevenile $18


----------

